# Th400 rebuild for future goals



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

At some point in the future I’d love to run high 12s to low 13s at bandimere (often 7000’ DA) and be able to drive it to the strip on pump gas. I’m thinking the way to get there is to go with a 461 stroker. Right now I have the factory original drivetrain in the car at 124,000 miles. The transmission needs work the most so I am starting there.

How would you rebuild the trans for this? Can I keep the dual gate shifter? What else do I need to consider? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

Just a good stock type rebuild with quality clutches and a shift kit should be fine. A flat washer under the pressure regulator valve in the front pump will give you a little added fluid pressure. A T-350 converter is a little smaller and will give you a little more stall, without killing your fuel mileage. I ran low 13s @ 101 mph in a 4000 Cutlass with a mild 461 engine and T-400 and drove it to work every day.


----------



## malachite (Nov 10, 2020)

Well, that doesn’t sound like much which is good news! Sounds like a good launch there as well!

Took my s4 about 450 crank to run low 13s here with awd and a dual clutch. Pretty amazing what kind of power these 3 speeds can take. I’m used to adding 50hp killing a transmission.


----------

